# 1989 Cabriolet- leaking oil bad- oil cooler seal



## TINKERTELLE (Jun 8, 2013)

While my 1989 Cabriolet was running last night (after topping up the oil), I noticed there was oil spewing pretty bad on top of the oil filter. Its spewing right between where the oil filter bracket/housing and the oil cooler mate up. I shut it off right away as soon as I saw the leak. Its leaking under pressure but stops as soon as the car is off. How hard is it to change the seal?? Is the oil cooler still good or would it be screwed to? I've never had a problem with oil temperature and this is the first time I've noticed it leaking. The oil level was down pretty good so it wouldn't surprise me if it was leaking last week when I drove the car last....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The oil cooler is likely fine. The gasket simply hardened from age, and failed. 

One thread of many on this subject: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3558999-replacing-oil-cooler-o-ring 

It is an easy fix.


----------



## TINKERTELLE (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help  Changed it today!


----------

